# Generador Señales con operacionales



## alfelecries (May 24, 2007)

Hola, estuve buscando algo parecido pero no encontre algo que me aclare las dudas que tengo.

Tengo que hacer un generador de señales pero utilizando OPAMP's

Tengo idea de como hacer una señal cuadrada, triangular y senoidal, pero tengo dudas en como hacer que varie la frecuencia y la amplitud.

No se si alguien me pueda ayudar y tambien si conocen algun otro metodo que no sea utilizando el puente de wien, configuraciones como derivador e integrador o es la unica forma, utilizando OPAMP's, de hacerlo.

En pocas palabras como hago que varien en frecuenci y amplitud.

Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar, de favor.


----------



## Avid (May 26, 2007)

Creo quie la amplitud lo puees varian , vriando la resistencia de alimentcacion del OPAM y la frecuencia, variando el condensador.
Suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

para la ampitud es "facil" , en la salida del generados le añades un potenciometro que actua como divisor de señal y  despues una etapa amplificadora por 1, ese montaje que unos la patilla de salida con un cambre con la patilla negativa.

Para la frecuencia depende del circuito, normalmente se utiliza un potenciometro.
mira por aqui:

www.epanorama.net


----------



## linenoise (May 27, 2007)

Hola!

Quizá te interese construir un oscilador en Puente de Wien. En esta url no viene explicado cómo conseguir una señal cuadrada (en realidad es muy fácil de obtener, por ejemplo con un 555, y a partir de ésta, obtener una señal triangular. No obstante, si en el puente de Wien escoges R2>>2R1 (R2 mucho mayor que dos veces R1), la señal sinusoidal comenzará a parecerse cada vez más a una señal cuadrada.

Con este montaje, variando por parejas R y C, modificarías la frecuencia de oscilación. Cambiando R2 por una resistencia mucho mayor, pasarías de señal sinusoidal a señal cuadrada, y añadiendo a la salida un integrador, obtendrías una señal triangular.

Para modificar la amplitud, podrías acoplar al Puente de Wien un circuito regulador de amplitud. Cambiando dos parejas de resistencias puedes modificar la amplitud. Has de tener en cuenta que nunca podrás conseguir más tensión de salida que la que proporciona el operacional (siempre ligeramente inferior a la tensión de alimentación).

De todas formas, como ya han comentado antes, quizá sea más simple hacer un divisor de tensión con dos resistencias, pero debes tener en cuenta que quizá desees una impedancia de salida estable, para poder conectarlo después a cualquier circuito, independientemente de la amplitud de salida que poseas. Para esto, quizá puedas colocar después un amplificador operacional en modo seguidor para obtener una impedancia de salida estable (y de valor muy bajo).


----------



## ozzy (Sep 24, 2008)

puedes hacer un oscilador de relajacion para hacer la onda cuadrada y la resistencia que esta en la retroalimentacion negativa pones un potenciometro para variar la frrecuencia y solo integras la señal y obtienes la triangular vuelves a integrar para obtener una parecida a la senoidal la amplitud del oscilador variara de acuerdo al voltaje de saturacion y esto depende de los voltajes de entrada del opam ya que sera este menos 1.8 aprox


----------



## fredvin27 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola que tal, estoy tratando de armar un generador de señales con amplitud maxima de 20 Vpp y frecuencia maxima de 10Khz. El circuito que tengo es el que está adjunto. Estuve leyendo en este mismo tema del foro q poniendo unos potenciometros se puede ajustar la amplitud y la frecuencia, solo que tengo problemas con eso ya que no se donde ponerlos   me podrían ayudar, de hecho no se si el circuito esté bien.
Ya por ultimo, el circuito (segun yo) genera una señal triangular, es cierto que volviendo a integrar sale una señal senoidal?
Bueno espero sus aportes y perdonen pero apenas ando aprendiendo electronica. Gracias !


----------



## dao (Oct 22, 2009)

si claro si la intension es tener las tres señales lo mejor que puedes hacer es obtener la señal cuadrada ya sea con un 555 y la integras pare que te salga la triangular y luego la vuelves a integrar para obtener la seno. ok


----------



## ronaldv (Jun 2, 2011)

necesito un generador de ondas senoidal cuadrada triangular y diente de sierra ..urg...


----------

